# TBN neds your help



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2007)

This is too funny:
TBN and Paul and Jan crouch have called on Christians to help them with a contest called "Innovative Christian Television".

Here are the suggestions by those visiting Kim Riddlebarger's blog.

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace....007/4/25/heres-your-big-chance-.html#comments


----------



## Reformingstudent (Apr 30, 2007)

*Oops*

That should have read, TBN Needs your help


----------



## Richard King (May 1, 2007)

I want to see a show where a team of Jan Crouch's wigs are secretly a team of superheroes who join together to fight crime when they are not on the air.
I want a catchy tune to go with these words:

When Danger's in the air, 
Big Holy hair is there
Anytime, anywhere
If demons are there
Big Holy Hair don't care...
cause when you got the gift of hair 
you share

na nana nana na
this is my word of knowledge to you
Yonda come a Honda, shoulda bought a Subaru!

(then add more cowbell)


----------



## BobVigneault (May 1, 2007)

You are a programming genius Richard. Perfect. They could really use you at CBS.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 1, 2007)

How does she get that purple hue in her hair?


----------



## Richard King (May 1, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> How does she get that purple hue in her hair?



She thought they said you have to DYE to sin!


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 1, 2007)

Richard King said:


> She thought they said you have to DYE to sin!


----------



## tcalbrecht (May 1, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> How does she get that purple hue in her hair?



Reminds me of Mollie Sugden's character Mrs. Slocombe on _Are You Being Served?_.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 1, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> Reminds me of Mollie Sugden's character Mrs. Slocombe on _Are You Being Served?_.





True. But Mrs Slocombe isn't nearly as pathetic and is funnier.


----------

